

Nathan Barry’s Lessons Learned Earning $355,759 through Gumroad - sahillavingia
http://blog.gumroad.com/post/73421524134/nathan-barrys-lessons-learned-selling-355-759-on

======
dojomouse
'In his well-crafted pitch to get me to consider using Gumroad he ended with,
“and the UX is exponentially better than other marketplaces.”'

If someone tells me their thing is 'exponentially' better than something else,
I tend to put them in my 'hype merchants who use words without worrying what
they mean' box. Whic isn't a good box.

~~~
nathanbarry
Good thing Ryan knew his audience: great UX is something I really care about.
So I gave it a try and he wasn't exaggerating. The UX really is that much
better than any other platform I had tried.

~~~
austinhutch
I think dojomouse is referring to the idea of "exponential" being something
quantifiably provable and it being used in this instance without anything
actually being "exponential".

~~~
dojomouse
Exactly!

And someone who says "Exponentially better" rather than "much better" is the
kind of person who might have a button marked "proactively validate" rather
than "confirm".

At the same time, it's hard to get enthusiasm across in emails. I'm no poet. I
just get put off when I'm reading a pitch and mentally trip on some out of
place phrase.

~~~
rdelk
Sorry, I was using the term exponentially to mean "a huge increase" in the
same way people tend to abuse the term "literally" when they really mean
"figuratively." Our math PhD on our data science team just gave me a thorough
scolding. You'd like him. www.gumroad.com/jobs

------
djb_hackernews
There is a lot of really great info in this post, well done Gumroad.

My question to Barry would be: Given that multiple packages increased revenue
3x, how much extra work and time did it take to produce the extra materials?

I've never done anything like that, but I'm imagining it being a lot more
time, effort, and money to put together useful supplement material and create
video tutorials.

~~~
nathanbarry
It's definitely a lot more work, and since I hate tracking time, it's hard to
quantify.

The book is the majority of the work. I would guess that adding multiple
packages increases the amount of work by 50-75%.

------
joelrunyon
Congrats Nathan!

1 big glaring thing I've found with gumroad is that it doesn't integrate
directly with email providers. I think you can hack the functionality with
zapier or similar services - but I'm really surprised there are no direct
integrations.

------
cordie
I'm just starting on my journey with products and Nathan's produced so much
content that I can look to for advice. I couldn't imagine the difficulty
without having those available.

Congrats Nathan.

~~~
kroger
Indeed. His newsletter is chockfull of great content.

